# Anybody know the formula Uber uses to calculate rating?



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

Because mathematically it doesn't work out to be straight average - close but not quite. The reason I say this is that if I take my rating, lifetime rated trips, number of 5-star trips, and percentages of trips for 5,4,3,2,1 stars - there is NO scenario mathematically that incorporates all of that data and adds up to my rating. (And I'm not doing the math wrong - math major here).


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

How do you know how many 4,3,2,1 star trips you have? My app only shows how many 5 star trips I have.

I don't know the answer to your question, but Uber probably rounds it up or down.


----------



## SpaceWheels (Nov 5, 2017)

Show us the numbers so we can help you figure it out. Screen shot. Use the new pen tool to black stuff out if you want. 

No ones going to think worse of you and no one cares what you posted in some UBER forum in real life. 

Just tell whoever asks you were researching a book. Or putting food on the table. Whatever. 

Or it’s not your screen shot. No one cares. 

Now come on. Screen shot or I’m not wasting my skills. But I will figure it out for you if you post it.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

it does work out mathematically, however if you have multiple ratings (4,3,2,1 star) you will have more than one unknown variable. If you have a lot of rides, and lots of unknown variables, it'll take you a while guessing to hit the exact ratio. Truly the only known variable is 5-star trips.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've watched my rating from the beginning and the numbers always work out.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Take the total stars from your last 500 RATED rides. Divide by 500. Round off.

If you have not been rated 500+ times yet then divide by the total number of rated rides you do have instead.

Now, the real trick is figuring out the numerator. Since you have NO idea how many 1-2-3-4-5 star rides you have (unless a number is zero) you really can't do the math properly, can you.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

They are right. The 5’s are obvious but once u go beyond a point it’s hard to see exactly your 4’s to 1’s. And not to mention, sometimes there are glitches where some numbers won’t show and reappear. For example, visually I have a 3 star that will be there one day and then it’ll disappear and reappear later. The only way to guess the true number of each is to do the math until, like one guy said, you hit the right combo and see your true rating. You can do it with some effort or at least get really close. You subtract your number of 5’s from your total rated trips if it’s under 500 and that will give you the non 5’s total and then you can guess the right combo.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Since you have NO idea how many 1-2-3-4-5 star rides you have (unless a number is zero) you really can't do the math properly, can you.





Krit said:


> The 5's are obvious but once u go beyond a point it's hard to see exactly your 4's to 1's.


You guys don't see your star breakdown when you click on your rating?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You guys don't see your star breakdown when you click on your rating?


Does not give exact numbers.

In the past week my rating has bounced from 4.91 to 4.92 then 4.91 again, but the %s look exactly the same.


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You guys don't see your star breakdown when you click on your rating?


Thanks for teaching me something new today, Coachman


----------



## ChiDriver007 (Oct 24, 2017)

R James said:


> Because mathematically it doesn't work out to be straight average - close but not quite. The reason I say this is that if I take my rating, lifetime rated trips, number of 5-star trips, and percentages of trips for 5,4,3,2,1 stars - there is NO scenario mathematically that incorporates all of that data and adds up to my rating. (And I'm not doing the math wrong - math major here).


You might be a math major, but you seem to not have taken a single comp science class (wild guess).
Numbers work just fine...
with delays (intentional and unintentional); %ages needing to add up to 100%, etc etc.

PM me if you want to find anything in particular... but if you are indeed a math major (or even inspiring to be one) the above should solve all your "equations".....


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

OK - you brains .... HERE'S all the information the app gives me:

245 5-star trips
Star Rating 4.88
5* trips = 94%
4* trips = 4%
3* trips = 0%
2* trips = 0%
1* trips = 2%

Lifetime Rated Trips = 267
Lifetime Trips = 596

So, right off the bat 94% of Lifetime Rated Trips (267) = 251 (nowhere close to 245), but given the numbers above provide ANY scenario where the number of rated trips for each category adds up to 267 trips with a 4.88 average and 245 5* trips, and the percentages for each category are in the ballpark.

Go!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

R James said:


> Because mathematically it doesn't work out to be straight average - close but not quite. The reason I say this is that if I take my rating, lifetime rated trips, number of 5-star trips, and percentages of trips for 5,4,3,2,1 stars - there is NO scenario mathematically that incorporates all of that data and adds up to my rating. (And I'm not doing the math wrong - math major here).


Ubee iz teknowledgey company


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## daviceras (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

They are Uber's trade secrets and IP's to be auctioned off at IPO regardless it's rider's or driver's rating.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

It looks to me like you have posted a screen shot "after" Uber's latest rating change. That math does not add up. 

I had all of my 1-star trips that disappear after the change, and my rating went up 0.02, but the total number of rated trips has not been updated in Ubermath. It will be difficult moving forward to make the math add up to the percentages, cause Uber still uses the "total rated trips", which includes rated trips that do not count against you in their math, although they don't show all those trips in the percentages.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> It looks to me like you have posted a screen shot "after" Uber's latest rating change. That math does not add up.
> 
> I had all of my 1-star trips that disappear after the change, and my rating went up 0.02, but the total number of rated trips has not been updated in Ubermath. It will be difficult moving forward to make the math add up to the percentages, cause Uber still uses the "total rated trips", which includes rated trips that do not count against you in their math, although they don't show all those trips in the percentages.


Yes, I think you've hit on it - The total rated trips INCLUDES trips they don't count against you. I can make the numbers work out if I ignore the total rate trips number. It appears I have 4 ratings that were presumably less than 5* and they didn't count against me.


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just figured this out yesterday as well. Due to Uber's new rating policy, my only one star got dropped off this week. However, my number of rated trips did not drop down.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

R James said:


> View attachment 177585
> 
> 
> View attachment 177586


Your % breakdown is not exact because you may have 2.6% 4s 2.6% 3s, .04% 1s 1.6% 1s 3s would show as 0% even though you have some 3s

Because of rounding, its not exact.

Here's my in app breakdown and my exact count.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

R James said:


> Because mathematically it doesn't work out to be straight average - close but not quite. The reason I say this is that if I take my rating, lifetime rated trips, number of 5-star trips, and percentages of trips for 5,4,3,2,1 stars - there is NO scenario mathematically that incorporates all of that data and adds up to my rating. (And I'm not doing the math wrong - math major here).


Percentages don't give you the exact numbers. You CAN email help and ask, but usually it takes 3 emails at least to get a CSR who will understand and tell you.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Percentages don't give you the exact numbers. You CAN email help and ask, but usually it takes 3 emails at least to get a CSR who will understand and tell you.


Lol yes.. at least!

I just send this over and over until I get what I want.

Can I have breakdown of my ratings please , like this ....5 *=450 4*=30... 3*= -10 ....2*=5 ... 1*= -5

Thanks


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I have gone to the Hub and asked, they gave it to me verbally with no probs.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Duuurrrrrr


----------

